

What Clinkle Is and Isn’t Building - dannyaway
http://recode.net/2014/03/18/clinkle-revealed-heres-what-the-embattled-startup-is-and-isnt-building/

======
fearless
One can't help but question the wisdom of hiring multiple sales people to sell
merchants on accepting a method of payment that has no users.

------
matt__rose
$30mil in VC money and nothing to show for it, but we're not in a bubble...

------
minimaxir
This is the most sardonic article about a startup I've ever read.

------
michaelochurch
All you need to know about Clinkle is here: [http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/t_ku-xlarge...](http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/t_ku-xlarge2/19e8z44d30wlmpng.png)

------
sscalia
Nothing new in this article at all.

Remove the CEO. Start over. No one at 22 can lead; especially not one coddled
by the Stanford/quasi-ivy/ivy-league system.

~~~
michaelochurch
_Remove the CEO._

Yes.

 _Start over._

Scrap it, especially the shitty name that is now a liability.

 _No one at 22 can lead_

False. It's extremely rare to have leadership skills at 22, but not
impossible. Joan of Arc died at 19.

 _especially not one coddled by the Stanford /quasi-ivy/ivy-league system._

It's not about Stanford. It's about the lack of grit and pain. It's also about
a broken selection process that happens _after_ college: the VC chickenhawk
culture. For more, go here:
[http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/12/14/vc-
istan-6-th...](http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/12/14/vc-istan-6-the-
isms-of-venture-funded-technology/) .

There are 22-year-olds who can start _great_ companies, but they aren't likely
to be found by chickenhawking VCs taking on midlife crisis proteges.

